# MTD riding tractor just up and died...



## robertson39 (Oct 28, 2010)

I was using it today and was riding across the lawn when the engine quit. No sputter or anything. I wasn't using the mower, just moving some leaves with the tractor. It has gas and was running fine for several hours. 

It's a Yardmachines (16/42) with a B&S engine/hydrostatic tranny.

I tried to restart it and it turned over fine but no ignition. I looked for the obvious stuff (seat switch seems Ok, and no disconnected wires). I pulled off the plate where the transmission release and break controls are and the wiring there looks ok. However, after I put that back together, it wouldn't even turn over. Now I'm stumped. Too much electrical for me. Anything more than the starter switch and the magneto on my old gravely and I'm stumped.

Any ideas appreciated.


----------



## jsohn (Oct 17, 2010)

Do you have continuity between the positive on the battery and the connector on the starter motor (when you are sitting on seat, depressing brake, turning key, etc.)? If you do not then it is one of your safety switches that is not allowing current through the starter solenoid. If you have continuity between these points, your starter is shot or your battery is dead or some other problem. When the engine cranked for the first time, did you test for spark?


----------



## robertson39 (Oct 28, 2010)

*Answers for jsohn*

So, it was turning over just fine but wouldn't fire and I moved it to the garage to check for a spark.

After I pulled the plug wire and put in on another sparkplug I had. I went to turn it over and nothing.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Electrical issues are definitely the worst issues to have. Try these first: Near the battery or starter solenoid, theres a small inline fuse - sometimes this gets corroded or just fails - that can cause a 'no start- no turnover' - if that doesnt do it ( to at least crank it over) then its probably another open circuit somewhere. More then likely youll need to go thru the whole electrical system, safeties, ign swich, solenoid - dont forget the battery cables either- could be simple as corrosion or failure of all ( might be best to get another switch and solenoid to at least rule those out).

As for no spark, try unhooking the magneto kill wire ( usually a single black wire by the carb - sometimes goes in front of the motor and out by the starter motor) - unhook it, put the tractor in neutral , chock the wheels and try turning it over and seeing if theres spark - sometimes a dead ign switch will cause the magneto to ground out - it happened on my 82 dynamark's original ign switch last year.

If nothing else works, unfortunately youll be needing a new magneto.


----------



## robertson39 (Oct 28, 2010)

Ok. It was the coil/magneto. The no turnover was just the batter giving up. What a PIA.....


----------

